# Diffuser + pump - which order or does it matter?



## zgall1 (May 19, 2010)

I have a Aqua Medic 1000 diffuser connected to an Eheim filter that pumps the water back into the tank (so order is tank --> diffuser --> filter --> tank). I believe that this order is incorrect because I think it should be the filter pumping water into the diffuser and then that water returns to the tank (so tank --> filter --> diffuser --> tank). Does this order matter or does the fact that it is a closed circuit make the order of the diffuser and the filter irrelevant?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The diffuser should be on the out put side of the filter. One reason is that you don't want detritus building up in the diffuser.


----------



## zgall1 (May 19, 2010)

I'm actually just using the filter as a pump. I have a much larger separate filter.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's better to put diffuser (reactor) after a filter, but it's only about having a clean water in it.

Why don't you use your Ehiem as a primary filter? I read that it's a best canister on a market.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

zgall1 said:


> I'm actually just using the filter as a pump. I have a much larger separate filter.


That's quite an expensive powerhead you have


----------

